# Rabarbaro



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

ma si è cancellato anche lui?


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2014)

Tranquilla è tutto a posto


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma si è cancellato anche lui?


Purtroppo no.


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Purtroppo no.


....e meno maaaale! è l'unico che capisce il mio senso del umorismo surreale


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ....e meno maaaale! è l'unico che capisce il mio senso del umorismo surreale


E comunque non è buon segno.


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E comunque non è buon segno.


JB perché mi rispondi così?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> JB perché mi rispondi così?


Così come?


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ....e meno maaaale! è l'unico che capisce il mio senso del umorismo surreale





Joey Blow ha detto:


> E comunque non è buon segno.


così. ..


----------



## drusilla (24 Ottobre 2014)

Io, tra tutti, tre mi rifiuto di pensare che si cancellino: Rabarbaro JB e Sienne! E scusami Sienne se ti ho accostato a quei due[emoji12]


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> così. ..


E' il mio bislacco senso dell'ironia. Scusa, non volevo ci rimanessi male.


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' il mio bislacco senso dell'ironia. Scusa, non volevo ci rimanessi male.


noooo....ce ne vuole moooolto di più per farmi rimanere male ormai! Era solo curiosità


----------



## Fantastica (24 Ottobre 2014)

Comunque risulta cancellato. E si è cancellato. E' stato, del resto, eloquente.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Comunque risulta cancellato. E si è cancellato. E' stato, del resto, eloquente.


Cioè?


----------



## Fantastica (24 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?


_Vedi la gente sciocca come te che guarda gli acrobati e i pagliacci di  un circo meccanico che fa sempre gli stessi movimenti, con i clown che  ridono solo perchè hanno la bocca disegnata e gli elefanti che muovono  la proboscide legata col fil di ferro, il tutto comandato da una molla  che qualche buontempone ogni tanto carica perché, sciocco pure lui, si  diverte a guardare quel misero e logoro spettacolo.
A volte invece sei tu a caricare la molla, perché ti senti solo più di  quanto tu non lo sia davvero, e lo fai per sentire il ticchettio che fa  compagnia, le figurine muoversi e il carillon suonare le stesse dodici  note che si ripetono all'infinito.
Ogni volta che lo fai ti piace sempre meno, ogni volta che lo fai ti  senti più stanco e ogni volta che lo fai pensi che sia l'ultima.
Finché non lo è davvero._

Io senza Rabby qui non posso stare.
La Sbri chissà se torna davvero; sono stanca e amareggiata.
E' stato bello, ciao.


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> _Vedi la gente sciocca come te che guarda gli acrobati e i pagliacci di  un circo meccanico che fa sempre gli stessi movimenti, con i clown che  ridono solo perchè hanno la bocca disegnata e gli elefanti che muovono  la proboscide legata col fil di ferro, il tutto comandato da una molla  che qualche buontempone ogni tanto carica perché, sciocco pure lui, si  diverte a guardare quel misero e logoro spettacolo.
> A volte invece sei tu a caricare la molla, perché ti senti solo più di  quanto tu non lo sia davvero, e lo fai per sentire il ticchettio che fa  compagnia, le figurine muoversi e il carillon suonare le stesse dodici  note che si ripetono all'infinito.
> Ogni volta che lo fai ti piace sempre meno, ogni volta che lo fai ti  senti più stanco e ogni volta che lo fai pensi che sia l'ultima.
> Finché non lo è davvero._
> ...


Fantasticissima ferma lì
dove vuoi andare?


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Comunque risulta cancellato. E si è cancellato. E' stato, del resto, eloquente.


mi dispiace.Rabarbaro ti saluto..son arrivata dopo di te e penso che non ho niente di più da dire dopo di te e sbri


----------



## Fantastica (24 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Fantasticissima ferma lì
> dove vuoi andare?


Flavia, bella, tesoro bello, sono stanca anche io da un po' e l'addio di Rabarbaro è il colpo di grazia.
Un bel gioco, diceva mio nonno, dura poco.

Non cerco d'essere convinta a restare. Le parole di Rabarbaro che ho scritto sopra potrebbero essere le mie.

Un abbraccio a tutti, vi ho voluto davvero bene, per quanto pixel siate stati


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Flavia, bella, tesoro bello, sono stanca anche io da un po' e l'addio di Rabarbaro è il colpo di grazia.
> Un bel gioco, diceva mio nonno, dura poco.
> 
> Non cerco d'essere convinta a restare. Le parole di Rabarbaro che ho scritto sopra potrebbero essere le mie.
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Flavia, bella, tesoro bello, sono stanca anche io da un po' e l'addio di Rabarbaro è il colpo di grazia.
> Un bel gioco, diceva mio nonno, dura poco.
> 
> Non cerco d'essere convinta a restare. Le parole di Rabarbaro che ho scritto sopra potrebbero essere le mie.
> ...


Ma non ha detto un cazzo. Non dice mai un cazzo, in effetti. Su. Ho capito che è la stracazzo di moda del momento (ed io, anche lì, fui antesignano), ma che cazzo fatelo eventualmente per un mezzo motivo anche solo vagamente serio. UNO dico. Uno.


----------



## disincantata (24 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ha detto un cazzo. Non dice mai un cazzo, in effetti. Su. Ho capito che è la stracazzo di moda del momento (ed io, anche lì, fui antesignano), ma che cazzo fatelo eventualmente per un mezzo motivo anche solo vagamente serio. UNO dico. Uno.



L'ho pensato pure io, una moda, passera'!


----------



## Innominata (24 Ottobre 2014)

Ma come si e' cancellato? Io ho mandato in stampa sulla fotocopiatrice tutto  l'Antrachinone Ircino che considero tuttavia opera incompleta, assolutamente da coltivare e ricoltivare da parte dell' autore secondo le stagioni (anche quelle del forum).
Fanta, dove vai?


----------



## Innominata (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mi dispiace.Rabarbaro ti saluto..son arrivata dopo di te e penso che non ho niente di più da dire dopo di te e sbri


Ah, io non lo saluto proprio per niente.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma come si e' cancellato? Io ho mandato in stampa sulla fotocopiatrice tutto  l'Antrachinone Ircino che considero tuttavia opera incompleta, assolutamente da coltivare e ricoltivare da parte dell' autore secondo le stagioni (anche quelle del forum).
> Fanta, dove vai?


Vado via da una "casa" che non sento più "mia". Vado al fresco in cerca di capre, chissà.


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ah, io non lo saluto proprio per niente.


non hai capito ma fa niente


----------



## Innominata (24 Ottobre 2014)

Pure io vado nello stanzino ogni tanto, tolgo un po' di ragni...e poi vedo come va.
Io direi che non te ne devi andare, tu e le tue quintessenze. Ovviamente non ci provo nemmeno a pensare che potrei convincere qualcuno, convincere di che chi? E' per piacer mio che cancellerei le cancellazioni di quest' ottobrata.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma come si e' cancellato? Io ho mandato in stampa sulla fotocopiatrice tutto  l'Antrachinone Ircino che considero tuttavia opera incompleta, assolutamente da coltivare e ricoltivare da parte dell' autore secondo le stagioni (anche quelle del forum).
> Fanta, dove vai?


Ma che cazzo ci trovate. A leggervi quei papponi allucinanti scritti da uno che giusto qualche giorno fa ha scritto una roba tipo "non esisteno uomi sbagliati, esistono posti sbagliati", una mega cagatone fotonica buonista democristiana da triplo salto carpiato con avvitamento e dieci con lode della giuria di qualità. Vaffanculo su.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Ottobre 2014)

Vabbè...

Sono così scema, che non sono capace di cancellarmi.
E' una mezzora che cerco il pulsante:unhappy:

Vabbè. Se Rabarbaro torna, resto. 
Se no TradiAmin mi guidi perché non mi oriento, in questo labirinto, ormai senza più luce.


----------



## Innominata (24 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo ci trovate. A leggervi quei papponi allucinanti scritti da uno che giusto qualche giorno fa ha scritto una roba tipo "non esisteno uomi sbagliati, esistono posti sbagliati", una mega cagatone fotonica buonista democristiana da triplo salto carpiato con avvitamento e dieci con lode della giuria di qualità. Vaffanculo su.


Pero' Joey, io prendo nota anche di te, solo che non stampo perche' sei piu' breve.


----------



## sienne (24 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tranquilla è tutto a posto



Ciao Fanti,

chi lo sa, cosa ha in mente ... 
A quanto pare, non è storia ... 


Prenditi una pausa ... una casa può diviene un po' stretta ... tutto normale ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> allora cancellati anche tu visto che qui dentro siamo tutti un pugno di cretini che conosciamo solo 4 parole, ignoranti piu degli asini e di una pochezza incredibile, un branco di stronzi che sa solo cazzeggiare, aggredire e difendersi l'osso invece di parlare SOLO di Platone, Socrate e Kant tutto il giorno....ecchecazzo stai a fare qui? vai sul portare filosofia.net che tu stai felice e noi felici nella nostra pocchezza e scarsità di argomenti fra l'altro miserabili....vai và!


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo ci trovate. A leggervi quei papponi allucinanti scritti da uno che giusto qualche giorno fa ha scritto una roba tipo "non esisteno uomi sbagliati, esistono posti sbagliati", una mega cagatone fotonica buonista democristiana da triplo salto carpiato con avvitamento e dieci con lode della giuria di qualità. Vaffanculo su.



...eppure, come al solito, ha scritto una grande verità.
Non sono gli uomini ad esser sbagliati..ma le situazioni, il luoghi che vivono.
sono le esperienze che ti rendono uomo, sia in positivo che in negativo.
niente di più vero.


----------



## sienne (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...eppure, come al solito, ha scritto una grande verità.
> Non sono gli uomini ad esser sbagliati..ma le situazioni, il luoghi che vivono.
> sono le esperienze che ti rendono uomo, sia in positivo che in negativo.
> niente di più vero.



Ciao

certo ... le situazioni sbagliate. Ma cosa vuol dire?
E le esperienze, da dove derivano ... che ti rendono uomo?
E cosa vuole dire alla fine, essere uomo? 
Mi sembra un insalata russa ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...eppure, come al solito, ha scritto una grande verità.
> Non sono gli uomini ad esser sbagliati..ma le situazioni, il luoghi che vivono.
> sono le esperienze che ti rendono uomo, sia in positivo che in negativo.
> niente di più vero.


Dicevo.


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo ... le situazioni sbagliate. Ma cosa vuol dire?
> E le esperienze, da dove derivano ... che ti rendono uomo?
> ...


vuol dire semplicemente che ogni uomo è giusto o saggio,
 o bello o buono o cattivo, dipende solo dall'ottica
 con cui lo osservi.


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2014)

Ascoltateci per una volta. State tranquilli


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> allora cancellati anche tu visto che qui dentro siamo tutti un pugno di cretini che conosciamo solo 4 parole, ignoranti piu degli asini e di una pochezza incredibile, un branco di stronzi che sa solo cazzeggiare, aggredire e difendersi l'osso invece di parlare SOLO di Platone, Socrate e Kant tutto il giorno....ecchecazzo stai a fare qui? vai sul portare filosofia.net che tu stai felice e noi felici nella nostra pocchezza e scarsità di argomenti fra l'altro miserabili....vai và!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erató è ufficiale: TI AMO


----------



## Eretteo (24 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Erató è ufficiale: TI AMO


Ora anche Silvio spinge per i matrimoni gay


----------



## sienne (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vuol dire semplicemente che ogni uomo è giusto o saggio,
> o bello o buono o cattivo, dipende solo dall'ottica
> con cui lo osservi.



Ciao

certo ... e se il mio biciclettaio non mi sa riparare i freni, e colpa della bici ...


Ascolta ...  va a scusarti nel thread di oscuro ... 
forse la situazione non era quella giusta per capire,
 che hai sparato una grande cavolata.  


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ora anche Silvio spinge per i matrimoni gay



Mai avuto pregiudizi


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Erató è ufficiale: TI AMO


----------



## Eretteo (24 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mai avuto pregiudizi


Nemmeno lui,e' sempre stato di bocca buona,bastan due tette grosse


----------



## Stark72 (24 Ottobre 2014)

Io adesso apro un thread sul significante nomologico nella filosofia del diritto.
E basta cò ste corna! Manco fosse Tradimento.net!!!


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Erató è ufficiale: TI AMO


anch'io ti amo e mi son bevuta un bicchierino di amaro dopo taaanto tempo e son triste e m'è partito l'embolo e quindi vino veritas! son incazzata nera! ma qui non è la scarsezza di argomenti, è la mancanza di umiltà che rompe le balle.....ma chi è ognuno di noi a pensare di avere la verità in tasca? chi è ognuno di noi a considerarsi tanto superiore intellettualmente da giudicare la pocchezza degli altri? a sapere con certezza chi è ciascuno di noi per giudicarel'altro e le sue intenzioni in base alle righe scritte qui? porco cane lo stesso Socrate disse "una sola cosa so che niente so" ED ERA SOCRATE mica Bonolis!Ma qui sembrano tutti dei saggi delusi dalla "pocchezza" nostra....Io son la prima a dire che non so dare consigli, solo suggerimenti perché se consigli sapessi dare, se tutta sta filosofia di vita ce l'avessi non stavo qui...UMILTÀ SIGNORI UMILTÀ!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ascoltateci per una volta. State tranquilli


 Ciao


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> anch'io ti amo e mi son bevuta un bicchierino di amaro dopo taaanto tempo e son triste e m'è partito l'embolo e quindi vino veritas! son incazzata nera! ma qui non è la scarsezza di argomenti, è la mancanza di umiltà che rompe le balle.....ma chi è ognuno di noi a pensare di avere la verità in tasca? chi è ognuno di noi a considerarsi tanto superiore intellettualmente da giudicare la pocchezza degli altri? a sapere con certezza chi è ciascuno di noi per giudicarel'altro e le sue intenzioni in base alle righe scritte qui? porco cane lo stesso Socrate disse "una sola cosa so che niente so" ED ERA SOCRATE mica Bonolis!Ma qui sembrano tutti dei saggi delusi dalla "pocchezza" nostra....Io son la prima a dire che non so dare consigli, solo suggerimenti perché se consigli sapessi dare, se tutta sta filosofia di vita ce l'avessi non stavo qui...UMILTÀ SIGNORI UMILTÀ!



Tu sottovaluti Bonolis


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io adesso apro un thread sul significante nomologico nella filosofia del diritto.
> E basta cò ste corna! Manco fosse Tradimento.net!!!


Mi sembra giusto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> anch'io ti amo e mi son bevuta un bicchierino di amaro dopo taaanto tempo e son triste e m'è partito l'embolo e quindi vino veritas! son incazzata nera! ma qui non è la scarsezza di argomenti, è la mancanza di umiltà che rompe le balle.....ma chi è ognuno di noi a pensare di avere la verità in tasca? chi è ognuno di noi a considerarsi tanto superiore intellettualmente da giudicare la pocchezza degli altri? a sapere con certezza chi è ciascuno di noi per giudicarel'altro e le sue intenzioni in base alle righe scritte qui? porco cane lo stesso Socrate disse "una sola cosa so che niente so" ED ERA SOCRATE mica Bonolis!Ma qui sembrano tutti dei saggi delusi dalla "pocchezza" nostra....Io son la prima a dire che non so dare consigli, solo suggerimenti perché se consigli sapessi dare, se tutta sta filosofia di vita ce l'avessi non stavo qui...UMILTÀ SIGNORI UMILTÀ!



Io sto gustando un'ottima birra artigianale....sentori di rosa, gusto amaro
Gli amari fanno male Erató...vai di birra.
Inutile ribadire che concordo su tutto


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu sottovaluti Bonolis


ti sbagli! io a Bonolis lo amo perché mi ha regalato tante di quelle risate e mi ha reso bellissimi un sacco di sabato sera..e visto che son "poca" e burrina ecc ecc
[video=youtube_share;YM0nvGxQUc8]http://youtu.be/YM0nvGxQUc8[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> anch'io ti amo e mi son bevuta un bicchierino di amaro dopo taaanto tempo e son triste e m'è partito l'embolo e quindi vino veritas! son incazzata nera! ma qui non è la scarsezza di argomenti, è la mancanza di umiltà che rompe le balle.....ma chi è ognuno di noi a pensare di avere la verità in tasca? chi è ognuno di noi a considerarsi tanto superiore intellettualmente da giudicare la pocchezza degli altri? a sapere con certezza chi è ciascuno di noi per giudicarel'altro e le sue intenzioni in base alle righe scritte qui? porco cane lo stesso Socrate disse "una sola cosa so che niente so" ED ERA SOCRATE mica Bonolis!Ma qui sembrano tutti dei saggi delusi dalla "pocchezza" nostra....Io son la prima a dire che non so dare consigli, solo suggerimenti perché se consigli sapessi dare, se tutta sta filosofia di vita ce l'avessi non stavo qui...UMILTÀ SIGNORI UMILTÀ!





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io sto gustando un'ottima birra artigianale....sentori di rosa, gusto amaro
> Gli amari fanno male Erató...vai di birra.
> Inutile ribadire che concordo su tutto


Concordo anche io ... Buona la birra


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Comunque risulta cancellato. E si è cancellato. E' stato, del resto, eloquente.


ribadisco che non dovete farvi impressionare dalle apparenze.    Rabby non è andato via.


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io adesso apro un thread sul significante nomologico nella filosofia del diritto.
> E basta cò ste corna! Manco fosse Tradimento.net!!!


un 3d di trucco e parrucco?
non si rischiano liti ed accapigliamenti


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io sto gustando un'ottima birra artigianale....sentori di rosa, gusto amaro
> Gli amari fanno male Erató...vai di birra.
> Inutile ribadire che concordo su tutto


In effetti un Adelscott stasera.....


----------



## Stark72 (24 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> un 3d di trucco e parrucco?
> non si rischiano liti ed accapigliamenti


qua può scattà la polemica anche durante un'orgia, è na polveriera


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2014)

Siete riusciti a discutere 8 pagine della cancellazione di un utente che non si è cancellato dopo che entrambi gli admin vi hanno detto che è tutto a posto. Incredibile!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> qua può scattà la polemica anche durante un'orgia, è na polveriera


Hai ragione


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> qua può scattà la polemica anche durante un'orgia, è na polveriera


una bella tisana al tiglio per tutti!


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siete riusciti a discutere 8 pagine della cancellazione di un utente che non si è cancellato dopo che entrambi gli admin vi hanno detto che è tutto a posto. Incredibile!


io non ho discusso la sua cancellazione...ma il suo pensiero.
che trovo formidabile.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siete riusciti a discutere 8 pagine della cancellazione di un utente che non si è cancellato dopo che entrambi gli admin vi hanno detto che è tutto a posto. Incredibile!


Qui dentro mica tanto incredibile, partire per la tangente ed ascoltare solo se stessi è piuttosto frequente


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siete riusciti a discutere 8 pagine della cancellazione di un utente che non si è cancellato dopo che entrambi gli admin vi hanno detto che è tutto a posto. Incredibile!


Però Eratò che sclera è uno spettacolo


----------



## Stark72 (24 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione


Finisce a rissa tipo Budd Spencer e Terence Hill


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però Eratò che sclera è uno spettacolo


Confermo 
Ma davvero è la prova che la gente non legge e parte sul nulla


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Finisce a rissa tipo Budd Spencer e Terence Hill


Tu sai schivare ? Che di solito finisce che le prende chi non c'entra nulla :carneval:


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siete riusciti a discutere 8 pagine della cancellazione di un utente che non si è cancellato dopo che entrambi gli admin vi hanno detto che è tutto a posto. Incredibile!


Farfalla l'argomento cancellazione
credo sia terminato a pagina 3
poi solo normale entropia
per far evolvere l'universo
(cerco di non sembrare limitata)


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però Eratò che sclera è uno spettacolo


secondo me...è l'ora del "broccolo"!!!!
le donne..dopo un po si rompono di tutte stè storie...

ad eccezione di Brunetta...quella se parti di rosario..ti segue  a menadito!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
si può sempre parlare di quanto sono stronzi e infingardi gli ommini!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Farfalla l'argomento cancellazione
> credo sia terminato a pagina 3
> poi solo normale entropia
> per far evolvere l'universo
> (cerco di non sembrare limitata)


 Brava


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Farfalla l'argomento cancellazione
> credo sia terminato a pagina 3
> poi solo normale entropia
> per far evolvere l'universo
> (cerco di non sembrare limitata)


occhio che nominare l'Entropia a Farfalla è pericoloso    ha una questione aperta con la morte termica dell'Universo


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> occhio che nominare l'Entropia a Farfalla è pericoloso    ha una questione aperta con la morte termica dell'Universo


sai che è interpretabile????
e non ti dico cosa ho capito....


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> occhio che nominare l'Entropia a Farfalla è pericoloso    ha una questione aperta con la morte termica dell'Universo


e no, lovvo lovvo
 ho sempre lovvato
a chimica-fisica, quindi 
viva l'entropia e la tartaruga
su cui è appoggiato l'universo
P.S: entropia è anche il nome di una birreria
 che frequentavo un tempo


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Farfalla l'argomento cancellazione
> credo sia terminato a pagina 3
> poi solo normale entropia
> per far evolvere l'universo
> (cerco di non sembrare limitata)


Odio chiunque nomini l'entropia sappilo


perplesso ha detto:


> occhio che nominare l'Entropia a Farfalla è pericoloso    ha una questione aperta con la morte termica dell'Universo


Ecco bravo:up:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sai che è interpretabile????
> e non ti dico cosa ho capito....


Sentiamo


----------



## Nicka (24 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io sto gustando un'ottima birra artigianale....sentori di rosa, gusto amaro
> Gli amari fanno male Erató...vai di birra.
> Inutile ribadire che concordo su tutto


Così mi fai innamorare...


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sentiamo


però poi non ti offendere...


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Odio chiunque nomini l'entropia sappilo
> 
> 
> Ecco bravo:up:


ma no che non odi tu


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> però poi non ti offendere...


Mi offendo solo se le cose me le dicono le persone che stimo
quindi vai sereno


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Così mi fai innamorare...


tu sì che sei un'intenditrice  



vedi un po' le nuove leve quanto son sveglie


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sai che è interpretabile????
> e non ti dico cosa ho capito....


L'energia non si crea e non si distrugge, ma si trasforma, e un giorno finirà di trasformarsi, e noi moriremo tutti


----------



## Stark72 (24 Ottobre 2014)

Odiare...amare...mumble mumble..

_*Odi et amo
quare id faciam
fortasse requiris
nescio!
*
_'Na botta de cuRtura brutti rozzi che non siete altro.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma no che non odi tu


Quando c'é chi vuole convicerti che le ore di coda che ti spari ogni giorno servono a preservare l'entropia ti asicuro che un po' di odio lo provi


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi offendo solo se le cose me le dicono le persone che stimo
> quindi vai sereno


beh..non è certo un buon inizio...
se non mi stimi...perchè vuoi sapere cosa ho interpretato?
non vedo cosa ti interessa.
che fai succhi... linfa vitale?


----------



## Fantastica (24 Ottobre 2014)

Ringrazio chi ha dissipato i miei dubbi.
A volte anche io perdo l'equilibrio, anche perché ho piedi piccoli (35), anche se non li avete visti.


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'energia non si crea e non si distrugge, ma si trasforma, e un giorno finirà di trasformarsi, e noi moriremo tutti


bravo!!!!
letto tutto il bignami????


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> beh..non è certo un buon inizio...
> se non mi stimi...perchè vuoi sapere cosa ho interpretato?
> non vedo cosa ti interessa.
> che fai succhi... linfa vitale?


Curiositá.. Non mi piacciono le mezzi frasi
credo che la non stima sia per altro reciproca


----------



## Nicka (24 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu sì che sei un'intenditrice
> 
> 
> 
> vedi un po' le nuove leve quanto son sveglie


Con l'artigianale poi mi conquisti proprio!


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bravo!!!!
> letto tutto il bignami????


No. Newton


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bravo!!!!
> letto tutto il bignami????



a quale divina ti riferivi prima?


----------



## sienne (24 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ringrazio chi ha dissipato i miei dubbi.
> A volte anche io perdo l'equilibrio, anche perché ho piedi piccoli (35), anche se non li avete visti.



Ciao


il ballo sulla fune ... non è da tutti ... 

qualche volo ... fa anche bene ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Odiare...amare...mumble mumble..
> 
> _*Odi et amo
> quare id faciam
> ...


:mexican:


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Curiositá.. Non mi piacciono le mezzi frasi
> credo che la non stima sia per altro reciproca


mai detto e mai pensato.
ovvio se ti riferisci a quello che fai a tuo marito...sai come la penso.
ma io guardo il fatto in se, non le persone... tanto per ricollegarci a quel deficente di Jb.
il fatto è sbagliato, non la persona in se, tanto per capirci e tanto per me, certo.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mai detto e mai pensato.
> ovvio se ti riferisci a quello che fai a tuo marito...sai come la penso.
> ma io guardo il fatto in se, non le persone... tanto per ricollegarci a quel deficente di Jb.
> il fatto è sbagliato, non la persona in se, tanto per capirci e tanto per me, certo.


quindi non chiarisci la frase di prima?


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a quale divina ti riferivi prima?


mi ricordo di te e Tebe...che scherzavate, sull'essere ...Divine.
ti ricordi... la leggerezza?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vabbè...
> 
> Sono così scema, che non sono capace di cancellarmi.
> E' una mezzora che cerco il pulsante:unhappy:
> ...


A me Rabarbaro non ha mai preso.
Per dire banalità tipo "io penso che tu non sia innamorata" ha sempre scritto pipponi insopportabili a base di insinuazioni su pruriti da scrofe. Si è limitato quando il suo contraltare Eretteo ha esagerato.
Non dubito che a qualcuno potesse piacere. Da qui a dire che senza Rabarbaro non  ha senso la tua presenza è offensivo nei confronti di tutti coloro che ti hanno risposto per pagine e pagine, sforzandosi di scrivere in modo comprensibile.


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando c'é chi vuole convicerti che le ore di coda che ti spari ogni giorno servono a preservare l'entropia ti asicuro che un po' di odio lo provi


ahahha non mi parlare di code oggi
a passo di lumaca anche in autostrada
l'entropia invece è cosa buona
permette la continua evoluzione dell'universo


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> anch'io ti amo e mi son bevuta un bicchierino di amaro dopo taaanto tempo e son triste e m'è partito l'embolo e quindi vino veritas! son incazzata nera! ma qui non è la scarsezza di argomenti, è la mancanza di umiltà che rompe le balle.....ma chi è ognuno di noi a pensare di avere la verità in tasca? chi è ognuno di noi a considerarsi tanto superiore intellettualmente da giudicare la pocchezza degli altri? a sapere con certezza chi è ciascuno di noi per giudicarel'altro e le sue intenzioni in base alle righe scritte qui? porco cane lo stesso Socrate disse "una sola cosa so che niente so" ED ERA SOCRATE mica Bonolis!Ma qui sembrano tutti dei saggi delusi dalla "pocchezza" nostra....Io son la prima a dire che non so dare consigli, solo suggerimenti perché se consigli sapessi dare, se tutta sta filosofia di vita ce l'avessi non stavo qui...UMILTÀ SIGNORI UMILTÀ!


Ti amo anch'io!


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

*OK*

mo' basta...cazzeggiamo


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mo' basta...cazzeggiamo


E cosa sto facendo io da quando sono qui ? Hmmm ? 

Mi dici una parolaccia in greco che posso rivendermi ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mi ricordo di te e Tebe...che scherzavate, sull'essere ...Divine.
> ti ricordi...* la leggerezza*?


certo che me la ricordo, cerco di tenerne sempre una discreta quantità nella mia vita 

non so se tu fai altrettanto, perché leggendoti a volte avverto un'urgenza di dire, di sottolineare, di far notare.
non è una colpa, per carità, è una predisposizione.

controllabile con la maturità individuale, anche da te medesimo

sono troppo filosofica
è la birra


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti amo anch'io!


e questo perché mi hai sempre ascoltata:abbraccio:


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Newton


Newton diceva che poteva misurare
 il moto dei corpi, ma non la follia umana

lo appuntiamo su un post-it?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e questo perché mi hai sempre ascoltata:abbraccio:


:up:
In effetti altri ormai li salto al volo


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E cosa sto facendo io da quando sono qui ? Hmmm ?
> 
> Mi dici una parolaccia in greco che posso rivendermi ?


eisai malakas to ksereis? alla simpathitikos malakas


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me Rabarbaro non ha mai preso.
> Per dire banalità tipo "io penso che tu non sia innamorata" ha sempre scritto pipponi insopportabili a base di insinuazioni su pruriti da scrofe. Si è limitato quando il suo contraltare Eretteo ha esagerato.
> Non dubito che a qualcuno potesse piacere. Da qui a dire che senza Rabarbaro non  ha senso la tua presenza è offensivo nei confronti di tutti coloro che ti hanno risposto per pagine e pagine, sforzandosi di scrivere in modo comprensibile.


ma certo che ci vuole solo la tua grettaggine...
Barbetta è stato la poesia qui dentro, la storia, l'illuminazione.
il lampo del genio...
Se invece di rispondere a cazzo...ti fossi soffermata a leggerlo di più,
avresti anche risposto meglio, oltre le frasi fatte e contrite che continuamente, sciorini.


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e questo perché mi hai sempre ascoltata:abbraccio:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti amo anch'io!


voi 2 con tutte queste zuccherose smancerie
mi state facendo cariare i denti


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> eisai malakas to ksereis? alla simpathitikos malakas


Traduzione


----------



## Nicka (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> eisai malakas to ksereis? alla simpathitikos malakas


Pensavo a malakas anche io!!!!


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> voi 2 con tutte queste zuccherose smancerie
> mi state facendo cariare i denti


allora beccate questo pure tu:abbraccio:


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> quindi non chiarisci la frase di prima?


certo non stasera.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me Rabarbaro non ha mai preso.
> Per dire banalità tipo "io penso che tu non sia innamorata" ha sempre scritto pipponi insopportabili a base di insinuazioni su pruriti da scrofe. Si è limitato quando il suo contraltare Eretteo ha esagerato.
> Non dubito che a qualcuno potesse piacere. Da qui a dire che senza Rabarbaro non  ha senso la tua presenza è offensivo nei confronti di tutti coloro che ti hanno risposto per pagine e pagine, sforzandosi di scrivere in modo comprensibile.


Scusate se disturbo il cazzeggio, ma qui è doverosa una risposta seria.
Non ho se non gratitudine per questo forum al completo. Ma qui ho subito negli ultimi giorni uno shock dopo l'altro, tra Tuba che si fa morire come Tuba e poi resuscita e la Sbri che si cancella tra il lusco e il brusco,  stasera Rabarbaro  grigio mi è suonato come campana a morto. Io rimpiango tutti quelli che se ne sono andati, non solo Leda. Perché questa è un po' una casa, una home sweet home, e veder cadere i quadri dalle pareti e le crepe sui muri non fa bene al mio cuore. 
Adesso vado a dormire ché domani lavoro, e penso a come festeggiare il ritorno di Rabarbaro


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

*Chiariamo*

il 3d l'ho aperto per chiedere di Rabarbaro, Perplesso ha risposto, è finita lì. Tutto il resto è partito dalla risposta di Eretteo.Non sclero senza motivo.Punto.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusate se disturbo il cazzeggio, ma qui è doverosa una risposta seria.
> Non ho se non gratitudine per questo forum al completo. Ma qui ho subito negli ultimi giorni uno shock dopo l'altro, tra Tuba che si fa morire come Tuba e poi resuscita e la Sbri che si cancella tra il lusco e il brusco,  stasera Rabarbaro  grigio mi è suonato come campana a morto. Io rimpiango tutti quelli che se ne sono andati, non solo Leda. Perché questa è un po' una casa, una home sweet home, e veder cadere i quadri dalle pareti e le crepe sui muri non fa bene al mio cuore.
> Adesso vado a dormire ché domani lavoro, e penso a come festeggiare il ritorno di Rabarbaro


Io sono contenta che rimangano tutti.
Ma da qui a dire che me ne vado se va via Crik o Crok ce ne corre.


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> il 3d l'ho aperto per chiedere di Rabarbaro, Perplesso ha risposto, è finita lì. Tutto il resto è partito dalla risposta di Eretteo.Non sclero senza motivo.Punto.


Eratò, io dicevo, sclearare in senso buono, non negativo


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Eratò, io dicevo, sclearare in senso buono, non negativo


Tuba...
ma Eratò...è un pò che ci giri intorno...
te gusta?????


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Tuba...
> ma Eratò...è un pò che ci giri intorno...
> te gusta?????


Sai come dicono nei salotti letterari del Massachussets ? Magari ce casca


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sai come dicono nei salotti letterari del Massachussets ? Magari ce casca


:up::up::up::up:
grande Tuba...secondo me hai buone carte.


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> grande Tuba...secondo me hai buone carte.


Eratò è parecchio impegnativa invece....molto. Non te la porti da casa.


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Eratò, io dicevo, sclearare in senso buono, non negativo


Per me sclerare è una cosa normalissimama 
volevo spiegare le 8 pagine di sclero per una cancellazione mai avvenuta....


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Per me sclerare è una cosa normalissimama
> volevo spiegare le 8 pagine di sclero per una cancellazione mai avvenuta....



Non mi riferivo a te...


----------



## Innominata (25 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ascoltateci per una volta. State tranquilli



E' un fatto tecnico. No, non  un errore, ma una cosatipo una ristrutturazione, lavori in corso, insomma un affare tipo manutenzione che riguarda il forum...ho indovinato?


----------



## Innominata (25 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> In effetti un Adelscott stasera.....


Quella bella densa che sa di olive e di capperi? :up:


----------



## Innominata (25 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me Rabarbaro non ha mai preso.
> Per dire banalità tipo "io penso che tu non sia innamorata" ha sempre scritto pipponi insopportabili a base di insinuazioni su pruriti da scrofe. Si è limitato quando il suo contraltare Eretteo ha esagerato.
> Non dubito che a qualcuno potesse piacere. Da qui a dire che senza Rabarbaro non  ha senso la tua presenza è offensivo nei confronti di tutti coloro che ti hanno risposto per pagine e pagine, sforzandosi di scrivere in modo comprensibile.


Ma a volte e' necessario provare con le metafore per esprimere una cosa talmente difficile che si puo' arrivare a non poterne parlare altrimenti.  Le parole di Rabarbaro decidono di non spiegare, esse rappresentano solo. Rimandano a figure apparentemente lontane dal discorso, io le vedo come il tentativo disincantato e scettico di ricorrere a tutte le figure possibili e immaginabili, utilizzando anche gli orpelli di un rigattiere di lusso, di un ingegnere, di un libraio, di un botanico alla disperata ricerca di dire quello che poi in fondo va alla fine rappresentato e che esiste sempre: l'incredibile e irredimibile nonsense della Commedia Umana.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma a volte e' necessario provare con le metafore per esprimere una cosa talmente difficile che si puo' arrivare a non poterne parlare altrimenti.  Le parole di Rabarbaro decidono di non spiegare, esse rappresentano solo. Rimandano a figure apparentemente lontane dal discorso, io le vedo come il tentativo disincantato e scettico di ricorrere a tutte le figure possibili e immaginabili, utilizzando anche gli orpelli di un rigattiere di lusso, di un ingegnere, di un libraio, di un botanico alla disperata ricerca di dire quello che poi in fondo va alla fine rappresentato e che esiste sempre: l'incredibile e irredimibile nonsense della Commedia Umana.


In pratica a te piace il mezzo più che il messaggio in sè.


----------



## Divì (25 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In pratica a te piace il mezzo più che il messaggio in sè.


Questo e' il vero dono della sintesi!


----------



## Innominata (25 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In pratica a te piace il mezzo più che il messaggio in sè.



Che il messaggio del clamoroso nonsense della commedia umana spiazzi puo' frastornare e quindi non piacere; in questo caso il mezzo lo trovo in qualche modo formidabile. Ricorrere a metafore come "la gozzoviglia delle svenevolezze" ,o, spingendosi nel collegamento botanico per rappresentare certi comportamenti, dire "sfoderare il platano" o "arieggiare la petunia", mi pare un omaggio di collegamento trasversale al mondo-universo, per quanto valoroso o barbino e spesso incomprensibile come le sue locuzioni sia. E mi piace, si'.


----------



## Innominata (25 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Questo e' il vero dono della sintesi!


Jb ha il dono della sintesi non oltre sintetizzabile. Dissacrando priva degli orpelli e arriva al nucleo irredimibile, quello nascosto, la verita' nucleare che, se fosse nuda e cruda, sarebbe cosi'. Per fortunala verita' poi si nutre e si veste e si accudisce e giustamente diventastoria piu' articolata, ma il suo e' un altro modo di additare la commedia umana.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Che il messaggio del clamoroso nonsense della commedia umana spiazzi puo' frastornare e quindi non piacere; in questo caso il mezzo lo trovo in qualche modo formidabile. Ricorrere a metafore come "la gozzoviglia delle svenevolezze" ,o, spingendosi nel collegamento botanico per rappresentare certi comportamenti, dire "sfoderare il platano" o "arieggiare la petunia", mi pare un omaggio di collegamento trasversale al mondo-universo, per quanto valoroso o barbino e spesso incomprensibile come le sue locuzioni sia. E mi piace, si'.


In media io quando leggo cerco concetti. Gli esercizi di stile francemente non mi interessano. E puttanate tipo "nonsense della commedia umana" scritte da chi non solo ne è parte integrante ma anche una di quelle parti che la rendono, eventualmente, grottesca mi fa pure abbastanza schifo. Parlo di Rabarbaro e non di te.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Jb ha il dono della sintesi non oltre sintetizzabile. Dissacrando priva degli orpelli e arriva al nucleo irredimibile, quello nascosto, la verita' nucleare che, se fosse nuda e cruda, sarebbe cosi'. Per fortunala verita' poi si nutre e si veste e si accudisce e giustamente diventastoria piu' articolata, ma il suo e' un altro modo di additare la commedia umana.


E quindi preferisci la leggenda al fatto. Basta che sia orpellata a tuo gradimento.


----------



## Divì (25 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Jb ha il dono della sintesi non oltre sintetizzabile. Dissacrando priva degli orpelli e arriva al nucleo irredimibile, quello nascosto, la verita' nucleare che, se fosse nuda e cruda, sarebbe cosi'. Per fortunala verita' poi si nutre e si veste e si accudisce e giustamente diventastoria piu' articolata, ma il suo e' un altro modo di additare la commedia umana.


Concordo. E concordo anche che quel che si mette in scena qui alla fin fine e' piu' spesso commedia che tragedia....


----------



## Innominata (25 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi preferisci la leggenda al fatto. Basta che sia orpellata a tuo gradimento.


Ma no, sto dicendo che fatti e leggende mi piacciono orpellati e anche deprivati brutalmente dagli orpelli, come accade nel tuo caso. Nel tuo caso spesso non e' mero insulto (quando sei in forma), nel caso di Rabarbaro non l'ho mai trovato mero orpello, anzi.


----------



## ologramma (25 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma no, sto dicendo che fatti e leggende mi piacciono orpellati e anche deprivati brutalmente dagli orpelli, come accade nel tuo caso. Nel tuo caso spesso non e' mero insulto (quando sei in forma), nel *caso di Rabarbaro non l'ho mai trovato mero orpello*, anzi.


Lo credo ti esprimi quasi come lui , ci arzigogolate sopra ma come dimo a roma e penso anche tu " ma parla come magni"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## free (25 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In media io quando leggo cerco concetti. Gli esercizi di stile francemente non mi interessano. E puttanate tipo "nonsense della commedia umana" scritte da chi non solo ne è parte integrante ma anche una di quelle parti che la rendono, eventualmente, grottesca mi fa pure abbastanza schifo. Parlo di Rabarbaro e non di te.


secondo me, parlando in generale, se invece ci si mette anche il narratore nella commedia umana, ovvero se ride anch'egli di se stesso cogliendo le bizzarrie dei casi della vita, il risultato può rimanere grottesco ma apprezzabilissimo


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma no, sto dicendo che fatti e leggende mi piacciono orpellati e anche deprivati brutalmente dagli orpelli, come accade nel tuo caso. Nel tuo caso spesso non e' mero insulto (quando sei in forma), nel caso di Rabarbaro non l'ho mai trovato mero orpello, anzi.


A) io sono sempre in forma (...) e B) Rabarbaro è tutto orpello, dove tutto vuol dire proprio tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me, parlando in generale, se invece ci si mette anche il narratore nella commedia umana, ovvero se ride anch'egli di se stesso cogliendo le bizzarrie dei casi della vita, il risultato può rimanere grottesco ma apprezzabilissimo


Non nello specifico di Rabarbaro, no. Eventualmente. Se poi parliamo in generale ovvio che è come dici tu.


----------



## Innominata (25 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Lo credo ti esprimi quasi come lui , ci arzigogolate sopra ma come dimo a roma e penso anche tu " ma parla come magni"!!!!!!!!!


E se deve vede' in effetti come magno io, potrei nutrirmi di membrane di pipistrello. Il bello è che ognuno ricorre al proprio corredo biologico, biografico, culturale, storico, sensoriale, affettivo ecc. per dire quello che vuole o vorrebbe dire...c'è chi ci arriva per vie traverse, chi per direttissima, chi andando a ritroso recuperando a grandi braccia tutto quello che trova e ritrova, chi spigolando, chi riprendendo un libro, chi bevendo birra e chi tisane di finocchio. Nessun modo è meglio o peggio (io, per esempio, potrei avere, e parlo del mio e solo mio caso, una iperlessicalità autistica, visto che nei geni ho dei mescoloni), ma nel caso di Rabarbaro se ti dai la pena di sbrogliare il gomitolo, dipanare la sintassi, scostare a destra e a manca come quando entri in una soffitta e ti meravigli di quanta roba sempre dotata di vita autonoma c'è anche se sembra un casino, il bandolo lo trovi. Mi dirai, e quanta fatica devo fare a fare tutte 'ste ricognizioni qua e là per andare a scovare il bandolo? Be', ma se ci pensi (tu ipotetico) nella vita più o meno fai questo. I nonsense e le ridde e le sarabande e i mulinelli in cui spesso non capiamo un ca... ci sono e lui li rappresenta, anche nel loro grottesco e sovrastrutturato, e il modo in cui li rappresenta a me fa piacere:up:.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> E se deve vede' in effetti come magno io, potrei nutrirmi di membrane di pipistrello. Il bello è che ognuno ricorre al proprio corredo biologico, biografico, culturale, storico, sensoriale, affettivo ecc. per dire quello che vuole o vorrebbe dire...c'è chi ci arriva per vie traverse, chi per direttissima, chi andando a ritroso recuperando a grandi braccia tutto quello che trova e ritrova, chi spigolando, chi riprendendo un libro, chi bevendo birra e chi tisane di finocchio. Nessun modo è meglio o peggio (io, per esempio, potrei avere, e parlo del mio e solo mio caso, una iperlessicalità autistica, visto che nei geni ho dei mescoloni), ma nel caso di Rabarbaro se ti dai la pena di sbrogliare il gomitolo, dipanare la sintassi, scostare a destra e a manca come quando entri in una soffitta e ti meravigli di quanta roba sempre dotata di vita autonoma c'è anche se sembra un casino, il bandolo lo trovi. Mi dirai, e quanta fatica devo fare a fare tutte 'ste ricognizioni qua e là per andare a scovare il bandolo? Be', ma se ci pensi (tu ipotetico) nella vita più o meno fai questo. I nonsense e le ridde e le sarabande e i mulinelli in cui spesso non capiamo un ca... ci sono e lui li rappresenta, anche nel loro grottesco e sovrastrutturato, e il modo in cui li rappresenta a me fa piacere:up:.


Ma ti ha appena scritto "parla come magni", su. Tu non magni mica così. Innominata alla fine il bandolo della matassa dei discorsi di Rabararo è, al più, risibile nove volte su dieci di quell'una in cui lo leggo. La fiera dell'ovvio. Quindi ne deduco che oltre a piacerti gli orpelli ti titillano anche le ovvietà, dove per ovvietà intendo superficialità assortite che non necessiterebbero per loro stessa, intrinseca natura, di chissà quale paradigma esplicativo.


----------



## Innominata (25 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ti ha appena scritto "parla come magni", su. Tu non magni mica così. Innominata alla fine il bandolo della matassa dei discorsi di Rabararo è, al più, risibile nove volte su dieci di quell'una in cui lo leggo. La fiera dell'ovvio. Quindi ne deduco che oltre a piacerti gli orpelli ti titillano anche le ovvietà, dove per ovvietà intendo superficialità assortite che non necessiterebbero per loro stessa, intrinseca natura, di chissà quale paradigma esplicativo.


Sì, le ovvietà mi piacciono, specialmente se illuminate (vengono illuminate). Alla fin fine l'ovvio è una struttura portante mica di trascurabili proporzioni nel mondo. Se per illuminarlo o additarlo o dissacrarlo si usano le luminarie ben venga, poi c'è chi per rappresentare l'ovvio spegne la luce sulle bardature e sugli ammennicoli umani che ci sono sopra e intorno come fai tu, per lasciare l'ovvio tremolante e spogliato delle umane carabattole (egregiamente rappresentate e descritte  da Rabarbaro invece) alla luce di uno stoppino, ma è un sistema stilistico-espressivo diverso lontano dalla "superficialità".


----------



## Innominata (25 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Non nello specifico di Rabarbaro, no*. Eventualmente. Se poi parliamo in generale ovvio che è come dici tu.


Non fa niente


----------



## free (25 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Non nello specifico di Rabarbaro,* no. Eventualmente. Se poi parliamo in generale ovvio che è come dici tu.



boh, non è mica detto, ad es. lui potrebbe essere uno dei protagonisti, autooccultatosi, della commedia, oppure di fatti analoghi che gliela ricordano, chissà...ci sarebbe una logica


----------



## drusilla (25 Ottobre 2014)

D'altronde già nel Barocco litigavano concettisti e culteranisti.....


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh, non è mica detto, ad es. lui potrebbe essere uno dei protagonisti, autooccultatosi, della commedia, oppure di fatti analoghi che gliela ricordano, chissà...ci sarebbe una logica


Ti amo.


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> E se deve vede' in effetti come magno io, potrei nutrirmi di membrane di pipistrello. Il bello è che ognuno ricorre al proprio corredo biologico, biografico, culturale, storico, sensoriale, affettivo ecc. per dire quello che vuole o vorrebbe dire...c'è chi ci arriva per vie traverse, chi per direttissima, chi andando a ritroso recuperando a grandi braccia tutto quello che trova e ritrova, chi spigolando, chi riprendendo un libro, chi bevendo birra e chi tisane di finocchio. *Nessun modo è meglio o peggio *(io, per esempio, potrei avere, e parlo del mio e solo mio caso, una iperlessicalità autistica, visto che nei geni ho dei mescoloni), ma nel caso di Rabarbaro se ti dai la pena di sbrogliare il gomitolo, dipanare la sintassi, scostare a destra e a manca come quando entri in una soffitta e ti meravigli di quanta roba sempre dotata di vita autonoma c'è anche se sembra un casino, il bandolo lo trovi. Mi dirai, e quanta fatica devo fare a fare tutte 'ste ricognizioni qua e là per andare a scovare il bandolo? Be', ma se ci pensi (tu ipotetico) nella vita più o meno fai questo. I nonsense e le ridde e le sarabande e i mulinelli in cui spesso non capiamo un ca... ci sono e lui li rappresenta, anche nel loro grottesco e sovrastrutturato, e il modo in cui li rappresenta a me fa piacere:up:.


Quoto, soprattutto il neretto.
Aggiungo un'osservazione abbastanza banale, ma parlando di Rabarbaro e del suo stile, scrivete tutti con una certa attenzione per il vocaboli e la forma...


----------



## Fantastica (25 Ottobre 2014)

Egregiamente si è espressa Innominata nella diatriba con JB, ma vorrei dire a JB che, salvo alcuni post dove Rabarbaro si lascia prendere da una specie di furia nominalistica -un disturbo compulsivo, che forse serve ad aprire qualche valvola del suo circonvoluto elegante cerebro-, nello stile di una persona c'è intera la persona.

Chi è disponibile all'ascolto è pure disponibile alla lettura, e leggere ciò che scrive Rabarbaro significa lasciarsi portare dentro un mondo possibile veramente incantato, nel senso che incanta e anche che talvolta va in loop (ma in quest'ultimo caso le fioriture del linguaggio s'apprezzano come gioco senza posta nella loro vacua nudità zen, e sono belle pure quelle, per chi sa apprezzarle, come Innominata e me e credo anche la Sbri).

Nel resto -non poco- dei suoi messaggi c'è invece un animo che si squaderna, il suo, che è impossibile non cogliere come limpido, onesto, lucido, profondo e soprattutto mite, comprensivo e -in modo originale- assai più affettuoso, per quanto acutamente critico, degli emoticon di abbracci che si sprecano ovunque.

Immagino che a lui non importi che lo si legga, però volevo spiegare perché per me la sua perdita sarebbe stata gravissima. Sarà che la mia è una formazione di un certo tipo, sarà che non mi accontento delle superfici su cui brillano facili scintille, sarà che sono deformata da un'abitudine centenaria alla lettura come assimilazione, ma le infiorettature, i decori di certi messaggi di Rabarbaro non sono decori, non sono ornamenti, non sono infiorettature, cioè cose superflue che nascondono un nocciolo che si potrebbe buttare sul piatto direttamente; non sono cioè giri di parole; sono rappresentazioni profonde, spesso ironiche e vivaci, talvolta dolenti e malinconiche, di ciò che un'intelligenza umana -e non robotica o bambolesca o bamboleggiante o mascherata da commedia dell'arte o da fiera delle vanità o da fiera tout-court- può arrivare a comprendere.
La sua è letteratura. Se non piace il genere, non piace. Nessuna colpa, nessun merito. Ma nella letteratura c'è molta più verità che nella realtà.

INFINE, voglio chiedere scusa, anche se non sono scusabile. Mi vergogno dell'infantile impulsività che ho dimostrato ieri. 
Ma sono infantile, e chi non è troppo severo forse potrà scusarmi.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Egregiamente si è espressa Innominata nella diatriba con JB, ma vorrei dire a JB che, salvo alcuni post dove Rabarbaro si lascia prendere da una specie di furia nominalistica -un disturbo compulsivo, che forse serve ad aprire qualche valvola del suo circonvoluto elegante cerebro-, nello stile di una persona c'è intera la persona.
> 
> Chi è disponibile all'ascolto è pure disponibile alla lettura, e leggere ciò che scrive Rabarbaro significa lasciarsi portare dentro un mondo possibile veramente incantato, nel senso che incanta e anche che talvolta va in loop (ma in quest'ultimo caso le fioriture del linguaggio s'apprezzano come gioco senza posta nella loro vacua nudità zen, e sono belle pure quelle, per chi sa apprezzarle, come Innominata e me e credo anche la Sbri).
> 
> ...


Non c'è bisogno ti scusi, semmai sei un nick da depennare nell'ironica e divertente  lista dei caduti


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno ti scusi, semmai sei un nick da depennare nell'ironica e divertente  lista dei caduti


dov'è Fantastica? ho portato il defibrillatore!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> dov'è Fantastica? ho portato il defibrillatore!


LIBERA, LIBERA


----------



## Spider (25 Ottobre 2014)

come dire che Dante, nel narrare della Divina Commedia,
 si sarebbe potuto limitare ad una descrizione sintetica dell'inferno, fuoco e fiamme.
altro che canti.
oppure Rimbaud...nel descrivere il giallo...avrebbe dovuto limitarsi a dire che... il giallo in fondo è giallo,
 niente di più.
Picasso non avrebbe dovuto impastare il colore, nel verde con l'azzurro...perchè il verde si sa ..è verde,
 e l'azzurro è azzurro.
non c'è bisogno di descrivere o alludere o come dite orpellare!!!!
c'è una bella differenza nello scrivere semplicemente stronzo o coglione...dal farti comprendere da dove quello stronzo o coglione che sia deriva....
ma si sa il mondo è pieno di superficialità, del detto subito e dello spicciolo,
 perchè non si ha neanche il tempo per voler approfondire...bisogna lavorare...H24!!!!
JB, il tuo"...lavoro H24", sarà un ricordo indelebile nella mia vita!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
pure la "cassiera"... non scherza mica.


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> LIBERA, LIBERA


L'ABBIAMO RIPRESA!!!!


----------



## Palladiano (25 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ringrazio chi ha dissipato i miei dubbi.
> A volte anche io perdo l'equilibrio, anche perché ho piedi piccoli (35), anche se non li avete visti.


Peccato


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Egregiamente si è espressa Innominata nella diatriba con JB, ma vorrei dire a JB che, salvo alcuni post dove Rabarbaro si lascia prendere da una specie di furia nominalistica -un disturbo compulsivo, che forse serve ad aprire qualche valvola del suo circonvoluto elegante cerebro-, nello stile di una persona c'è intera la persona.
> 
> Chi è disponibile all'ascolto è pure disponibile alla lettura, e leggere ciò che scrive Rabarbaro significa lasciarsi portare dentro un mondo possibile veramente incantato, nel senso che incanta e anche che talvolta va in loop (ma in quest'ultimo caso le fioriture del linguaggio s'apprezzano come gioco senza posta nella loro vacua nudità zen, e sono belle pure quelle, per chi sa apprezzarle, come Innominata e me e credo anche la Sbri).
> 
> ...


Guarda: Rimani, vai, fai tu. Sei infantile, è vero, ma non serviva scriverlo ai piedi di sto pappone allucinante che ad una certa definisce Rabarbaro (lui e non quello che scrive, se prendiamo per buono l'assioma iniziale) "letteratura". Si capiva pure prima. Si capisce da sempre. L'onestà e la profondità e blablabla che dici, bè non ci sono. C'è solo la mitezza che per me, non so se è chiaro, non è valore aggiunto. Anzi. Quindi se il tuo infantilismo, la tua formazione (...) o che cazzo ne so ti portano ad apprezzare oltremisura le rappresentazioni profonde (...) di uno che pur senza scrivere un cazzo di nulla viene qui a giocare a fare il Baudelaire de noantri senza avere il benché minimo senso ma solo perché ad una certa si stufa di youporn e preferisce masturbarsi con una tastiera sono cazzi tuoi. Ma non aprirci eventualmente thread deliranti anche tu. Alla prossima, se minaccia d'andarsene o se ne va, vaffanculo e zitta pure tu.


----------



## zadig (25 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Erató è ufficiale: TI AMO


quando consumerete avvertitemi, che vengo con una telecamera!


----------



## sienne (25 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Egregiamente si è espressa Innominata nella diatriba con JB, ma vorrei dire a JB che, salvo alcuni post dove Rabarbaro si lascia prendere da una specie di furia nominalistica -un disturbo compulsivo, che forse serve ad aprire qualche valvola del suo circonvoluto elegante cerebro-, nello stile di una persona c'è intera la persona.
> 
> Chi è disponibile all'ascolto è pure disponibile alla lettura, e leggere ciò che scrive Rabarbaro significa lasciarsi portare dentro un mondo possibile veramente incantato, nel senso che incanta e anche che talvolta va in loop (ma in quest'ultimo caso le fioriture del linguaggio s'apprezzano come gioco senza posta nella loro vacua nudità zen, e sono belle pure quelle, per chi sa apprezzarle, come Innominata e me e credo anche la Sbri).
> 
> ...



Ciao

Lo stile ... non si ha solo uno stile, poiché dipende tantissimo dal contesto ... 
Lo stile, non racchiude l'intera persona, secondo me, ma solo qualche aspetto ... 
E c'è chi non è abile nella parola, ma nonostante non è di meno nell'insieme della persona. 

Comunque ... non sono per nulla severa ...  ... 




sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ribadisco che non dovete farvi impressionare dalle apparenze.    *Rabby non è andato via.*


Lo spero bene. Se scappa lasciandomi le uova lo cionco.
Rabby, ca t'iena al zamòr.


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo spero bene. Se scappa lasciandomi le uova lo cionco.
> Rabby, ca t'iena al zamòr.


finalmente una bella notizia! sei tornata


----------



## Innominata (27 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ribadisco che non dovete farvi impressionare dalle apparenze.    Rabby non è andato via.


Si aggira sotto mentite spoglie?:scared:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma a volte e' necessario provare con le metafore per esprimere una cosa talmente difficile che si puo' arrivare a non poterne parlare altrimenti.  Le parole di Rabarbaro decidono di non spiegare, esse rappresentano solo. Rimandano a figure apparentemente lontane dal discorso, io le vedo come il tentativo disincantato e scettico di ricorrere a tutte le figure possibili e immaginabili, utilizzando anche gli orpelli di un rigattiere di lusso, di un ingegnere, di un libraio, di un botanico alla disperata ricerca di dire quello che poi in fondo va alla fine rappresentato e che esiste sempre: l'incredibile e irredimibile nonsense della Commedia Umana.


è quello che a volte fai tu.
Non vedo rappresentazioni che vadano, se non qualche volta, oltre quel che si potrebbe dire senza orpelli.
Peggio di "operatore ecologico" insomma.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> E se deve vede' in effetti come magno io, potrei nutrirmi di membrane di pipistrello. Il bello è che ognuno ricorre al proprio corredo biologico, biografico, culturale, storico, sensoriale, affettivo ecc. per dire quello che vuole o vorrebbe dire...c'è chi ci arriva per vie traverse, chi per direttissima, chi andando a ritroso recuperando a grandi braccia tutto quello che trova e ritrova, chi spigolando, chi riprendendo un libro, chi bevendo birra e chi tisane di finocchio. Nessun modo è meglio o peggio (io, per esempio, potrei avere, e parlo del mio e solo mio caso, una iperlessicalità autistica, visto che nei geni ho dei mescoloni), ma nel caso di Rabarbaro se ti dai la pena di sbrogliare il gomitolo, dipanare la sintassi, scostare a destra e a manca come quando entri in una soffitta e ti meravigli di quanta roba sempre dotata di vita autonoma c'è anche se sembra un casino, il bandolo lo trovi. Mi dirai, e quanta fatica devo fare a fare tutte 'ste ricognizioni qua e là per andare a scovare il bandolo? Be', ma se ci pensi (tu ipotetico) nella vita più o meno fai questo. I nonsense e le ridde e le sarabande e i mulinelli in cui spesso non capiamo un ca... ci sono e lui li rappresenta, anche nel loro grottesco e sovrastrutturato, e il modo in cui li rappresenta a me fa piacere:up:.


Non vorrei attaccare Rabarbaro che antipatico non è.
Vorrei solo modestamente aggiungere che non trovo per nulla faticoso leggerlo e capirlo. Solo noioso.
Un po' come capire le forme sotto abiti ricercati, si capiscono ma preferisco la semplicità.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Egregiamente si è espressa Innominata nella diatriba con JB, ma vorrei dire a JB che, salvo alcuni post dove Rabarbaro si lascia prendere da una specie di furia nominalistica -un disturbo compulsivo, che forse serve ad aprire qualche valvola del suo circonvoluto elegante cerebro-, nello stile di una persona c'è intera la persona.
> 
> Chi è disponibile all'ascolto è pure disponibile alla lettura, e leggere ciò che scrive Rabarbaro significa lasciarsi portare dentro un mondo possibile veramente incantato, nel senso che incanta e anche che talvolta va in loop (ma in quest'ultimo caso le fioriture del linguaggio s'apprezzano come gioco senza posta nella loro vacua nudità zen, e sono belle pure quelle, per chi sa apprezzarle, come Innominata e me e credo anche la Sbri).
> 
> ...


Sarà ma il Barocco non mi piace.
Preferisco Ungaretti o Pascoli o Leopardi.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2014)

Io ammetto che non riesco a leggerlo rabarbaro. Alla seconda riga mi sono giá stufata. Mi spiace perché credo che abbia anche cose interessanti da dire ma davvero non ce la faccio


----------



## oscuro (28 Ottobre 2014)

*Cazzo*



Spider ha detto:


> io non ho discusso la sua cancellazione...ma il suo pensiero.
> che trovo formidabile.


Ma è mai possibile che vai appresso ad ogni coglione che ti si para davanti?adoro raby,ma tu sei lo stesso che ha fatto il trolley al conte per svariato tempo,ma vuoi fermarti a ragionare con la tua di testa?L'unica stronzata che ha scritto raby tu trovi sia formidabile,ma managgia quella puttana...ma sei tutto coglione allora?


----------



## Spider (28 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è mai possibile che vai appresso ad ogni coglione che ti si para davanti?adoro raby,ma tu sei lo stesso che ha fatto il trolley al conte per svariato tempo,ma vuoi fermarti a ragionare con la tua di testa?L'unica stronzata che ha scritto raby tu trovi sia formidabile,ma managgia quella puttana...ma sei tutto coglione allora?


evvvai...cavalchiamo l'onda!!!
Adesso, addirittura il Barbetta ...è un coglione!!!
Detto da te poi ma anche da altri deficenti in serie che, neanche riuscirebbero anche provandoci seriamente a formulare un post come quelli di Barbetta, quando la cultura manca , manca. punto.
E allora?
allora si butta tutto sulla noia, sull'incomprensibile, sul bello orpellato!!
Tante parole per non ammettere una sola verità.
siete ignoranti.
ecco perchè non apprezzi, sei ignorante e non capisci.

tanto per dire...hai mai pensato che in questo forum,
*almeno la metà delle persone sono "giuste" ma è quello che vivono ad esser "sbagliato"?*


----------



## oscuro (28 Ottobre 2014)

*Ma*



Spider ha detto:


> evvvai...cavalchiamo l'onda!!!
> Adesso, addirittura il Barbetta ...è un coglione!!!
> Detto da te poi ma anche da altri deficenti in serie che, neanche riuscirebbero anche provandoci seriamente a formulare un post come quelli di Barbetta, quando la cultura manca , manca. punto.
> E allora?
> ...


Ma cultura de che spider?ma de cosa?ripeto a me raby sta simpatico ma hai cogninzione di cosa cazzo possa essere la cultura di vita?tu confondi la nozione con la conoscenza,spider tu non capisci un cazzo,ma senza offesa.Spider hai un problema sentimentale con chi cazzo ti vai a confrontare?con oscuro o con il conte?con jb o con raby?io trasudo conoscenza di vita,annab è laureata e ha non so quanti master.... capisce qualcosa di vita?non capisce un cazzo,come te.Sei andato dietro al conte come un coglionazzo per mesi interi e mi spieghi cosa cazzo ne sa il conte della vita?figa,figa,bon,at salut questa è cultura per te?e allora sono ignorante....,ma nella vita reale ti assicuro che per parlare con me c'è la fila,quando c'è qualche cazzo serio cercano me,perché io studio la gente e vivo fra la gente lavoro fra la gente da quando avevo 6anni caro il mio stronzone.Dovresti solo da baciarmi il culo e ringraziare che puoi confrontarti con me qui dentro a gratis,fuori dovresti andarti a vendere il culo a Valle Giulia una settimana per poter parlare con me almeno 20 minuti coglione.


----------



## oscuro (28 Ottobre 2014)

*E Poi*



Spider ha detto:


> evvvai...cavalchiamo l'onda!!!
> Adesso, addirittura il Barbetta ...è un coglione!!!
> Detto da te poi ma anche da altri deficenti in serie che, neanche riuscirebbero anche provandoci seriamente a formulare un post come quelli di Barbetta, quando la cultura manca , manca. punto.
> E allora?
> ...


E ti raccomando questa ultima frase poi,la cazzata dell'anno.IO SONO UNA PERSONA GIUSTA E PERSEGUO UN PERCORSO DI VITA GIUSTO NEI LIMITI DEL POSSIBILE E DEL FATTIBILE!Quello che VIVO SCELGO DI VIVERLO,E SE VIVO QUALCOSA DI SBAGLIATO NON SONO COSì GIUSTO,ma ste idee del cazzo dove le vai a prendere?DOVE?Guarda incontriamoci,in 6 mesi ti cambio la vita....sei troppo coglione...TROPPO!


----------

